# Fuzzy Dice? How about Fuzzy Hat?



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

1986 Porsche 944
A.R.E. 2pc BBS RS Style Wheels

Rollin'





































My favorite shot of the day. Porsche attacking the twisties. Was a fun shot because I was in the back of the 325iC with the top down. Bracing myself on the headrest while I tracked the Porsche back and forth.


----------



## minty_freshness (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not dissing your hat, but it made me think of this video. There is a similar hat in this vid and it's really funny.


----------

